# my first attempt at a fake wall



## xmickx (Apr 27, 2011)

me and the misses thought we would have a go at a fake wall


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not a bad effort mate, Im to lazy to try stuff like that. Ebay for me my friend, picked up two 18x18 inch ones for $11 BUCKS.


----------



## gata1 (Apr 27, 2011)

yes very good effort especially for your first time im not into that sort of fiddly stuff ,good site that ebay


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 27, 2011)

that looks awesome mate, well done


----------



## coastalboy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ebay all the way. But if u can make them and have got spare ones. try selling some on Ebay.  abit of money in the pocket.


----------



## xmickx (May 22, 2011)

im using it forn this



update


----------



## xmickx (Jun 3, 2011)

just hooked up a down light


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks good!
whats next?

and what is it for?


----------



## xmickx (Jun 3, 2011)

fake grass and a couple of coats of pondtite,childrens pythone when its time to leave the click clack


----------

